# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  deca dick cures

## trix8

I know theirs multiple reasons for deca dick but i only know how to cure a few 

reasons i know of

prolactin easily cured with prami or caber
nerve cells or neurotransmitters heard people saying they used b vitamins and choline to fix

and then progesterone induced deca dick... anyone know any ways to lower progesterone??

----------


## Spartans09

What does the cycle look like?

----------


## trix8

just regular test and deca but ive seen so many deca dick threads becuase ive had it for about 8 months and i heard so many different ways it was caused and so many different ways it was cured even someone talked about donating blood consistently to help get the deca out of his system. Ive many people first think its prolactin then i heard of nerve damage ill link the thread http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=402334&page=2
the post is near the bottom. the only other thing ive found about deca causing ed is from progesterone and i havnt seen any idea how to cure that other then the abortion pill which would b impossible to get really.

If anyone knows any other reasons deca screws with your sex drive please say in the thread or if they know any other remedies

----------


## trix8

bump... anyone please let me know if u heard any other possible reasons ur libido could be shitted on by deca , gettin soo frustrated that my dick wont work i couldnt even stay hard last night with this broad i met after taking sum levitra

----------


## Jack23

bump

----------


## trix8

thanks man really appreciate u giving me that advice, imma try the dear antler, but was your problem from unrecovered testosterone or was ur test lvl straight and u still had it??

----------


## Jack23

i never had a testosterone problem.I did my PCT and one day suddenly my dick and morning wood died.i went to doctor he did a hormone test my bloodwork was perfect.he said all in my brain,i said him this is not a mental problem plse do other tests.He said dont worry this is mental.That's show how doctors are stupid and working for money!!!! ı went to another doctor he made a night wood test,and bam i didnt have night wood.but he shouldnt answer my problem too.****ing assholes i hate doctors now

----------


## cheezy12

did you try more test?

----------


## KyleJumpjets

where can one get deer antler?

----------


## Jack23

http://www.physicianformulas.com/sto...?idproduct=122

----------


## KyleJumpjets

thx bro. any one tried stuff like dymatize excite or something comparable?

----------


## trix8

ok i know im not the only one who had it and it suckkks but i think i finally figured mine out,
theirs four things i take all otc 
deer antler, tyrosine, b6 and choline, seems to make my libido normal ive tried all seperate on my journey to libido but i need them together, b6 lowers prolactin, tyrosine is a precursor to dopamine, choline helps neurotransmitters and nerve cells.

**** deca

----------


## Jack23

deca -dick really sux.What was Choline?

----------


## big_ron

Do you suffer from it all the time or only on cycle? if only on cycle i suggest you get some prami or caber, if you suffer from ED off cycle, best to stay away from deca because it keeps you suppresed for a long time

----------


## trix8

choline is another precursor to a neurotransmitter, helps with nerves and communication with the brain and nah ron ive suffered offf cycle for close to a year deca does some evil things to ur penis

----------


## Jack23

Deer Antler really works.When i use it i want to fck and fck again.There is natural growth hormone and some aminos,vitamins in it(arginine,zinc,b6 etc..).But i think Growth hormone do this,and my balls are harder when im on Deer Antler someone use it in recovery times.Anyway it gave me some sideeffects i used it everyday.

----------


## F-Genetics

So that settles it...Im getting rid of my Deca ....Never gonna cycle that crap...

----------


## ithunk

> I know theirs multiple reasons for deca dick but i only know how to cure a few 
> 
> reasons i know of
> 
> prolactin easily cured with prami or caber
> nerve cells or neurotransmitters heard people saying they used b vitamins and choline to fix
> 
> and then progesterone induced deca dick... anyone know any ways to lower progesterone??


did u try horny goat weed?

----------


## lance1337

Hey guys. 
I'd like to ask if anyone knows if nandrolone can cause bad erection for some reason that is not asociated with high prolactin? 
One of my clients is currently on test e 580mgs weekly + 70 mgs nandrolone decanoate weekly (legit retabolil from pharmacy). Since he added nandrolone he experiences bad erection, although libido is fine. He's taking cabergoline and letrozole as well. His E2, prolactin and progesterone were in normal range last time we checked them and test was 212 nmol/l (while normal range is 10-30). 
So I'd like to know if nandrolone itself can cause bad erection in some way. I heard it somehow effects nerv cells. I guess taking cialis or stuff like that and adding a little bit more test would be the only solution of the problem while on nandrolone? 

I'd appreciate your responses

Edit: made a new thread, don't know how to delete this message..

----------


## fxrjuiceman

Never had this problem with nor19 unless I hadn't used caber

----------


## TheTaxMan

Just a heads up
Thread is 5 years old

----------


## LEO78

Never had deca dick. ran decaver and what not.

----------


## infidel007

I never had deca dick either. Deca300 with Test400 are my 2 favorites together. I pretty much have a 24 hour erection for 10 weeks!

----------

